# Wild guinea pigs!! Here?!



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, over here we have some 'wild' Guinea Pigs. But only because someone didn't want their pets anymore and let them go :cursing:

There have been a few spotted including young babies  so they are breeding  our rescues don't want to take any just yet as they don't wish to take mums away from babies/babies from mums.

They are all healthy and thriving, and have been raised with humans because they are quite happy to be approached and some can even be picked up happily.

They might be thriving now, but they are close to a road  and they have our Winter to deal with in the coming months  not to mention all the cats and dogs. A lady actually phoned the rescue to say her dog chased a young one 

No one knows what to do for the best, they are being checked up on several times a day by one of our shelters.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

oh no. some one needs to round them all up?? where is it?? anyone fancy a pet forum guinea pig rescue atempt?? could make a week end of it??


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> oh no. some one needs to round them all up?? where is it?? anyone fancy a pet forum guinea pig rescue atempt?? could make a week end of it??


It is a fairly open space with lots of hidey holes. So our rescue doesn't want to take adults away from hidden babies and visa versa 

Oh and its all the way in the Channel Islands 

x


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> It is a fairly open space with lots of hidey holes. So our rescue doesn't want to take adults away from hidden babies and visa versa
> 
> Oh and its all the way in the Channel Islands
> 
> x


poop id already started looking for some humane traps and some camping gear!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> poop id already started looking for some humane traps and some camping gear!!!


Lol!! Sorry! Here is the link to our daily newspaper:

Guinea pigs at Corbiere » News » This Is Guernsey


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

That's sad, especially with winter eventually setting in. Most likely that will "take care" of the problem.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Neza said:


> That's sad, especially with winter eventually setting in. Most likely that will "take care" of the problem.


I know, the Winter season is the biggest threat to them  It does get blisteringly cold here. And Guinea's are not made for our climates ouside 

Although i am on the ''help path'' lol! I would quite happily sit/lie in wait until they come out and i will either capture them (babies i feel the mothers would come looking) or count them all!!!

As said above, i feel done in the right way, the little ones were caught and put in cages, that had no scent/sight of us, mums would eventually come out???

(i hate what i have just said  but something needs to be done for all their sakes)


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> I know, the Winter season is the biggest threat to them  It does get blisteringly cold here. And Guinea's are not made for our climates ouside
> 
> Although i am on the ''help path'' lol! I would quite happily sit/lie in wait until they come out and i will either capture them (babies i feel the mothers would come looking) or count them all!!!
> 
> ...


if you want some company just ask.  im all for getting them all in for winter


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know this is going to sound really bad but if u rescue as many as possible using humane traps, they will have a far better and longer life than in the wild, any left will have to be sacrificed for the sake of the others


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I know this is going to sound really bad but if u rescue as many as possible using humane traps, they will have a far better and longer life than in the wild, any left will have to be sacrificed for the sake of the others


They will be caught eventually! The rescues just want to try and locate exactly where they are/go. So they can have a higher chance of catching all of them. And hopefully not leaving any behind.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

It would be hard, if not impossible, to catch all the younger ones. Though they can survive from birth if they have to, they don't need to nurse from the mom, but it's better if they can.


----------

